# زلزال يضرب المنتدى ، حصريا على الملتقى وبرابط مباشر مع المهندس قيس Autodesk Civil3D 2012



## م.قيس (17 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
احييكم انا المهندس قيس
من فلسطين

البرنامج نزل بالامس 
السبت الموافق

16-4-2011














Autodesk Civil3D 2012

AutoCAD Civil 3D 2012 software is a Building Information Modelling (BIM) solution for civil engineering design and documentation. AutoCAD Civil 3D helps civil engineering professionals working on transportation, land development and water projects to stay co-ordinated and to explore design options, analyse project performance and deliver consistent, higher-quality documentation more easily and efficiently, all within a familiar AutoCAD environment. Perform geospatial analysis and extend Civil 3D model data for stormwater analysis and interactive 3D simulations and visualisations. You can also generate quantity takeoff information and support automated machine guidance during construction. Civil 3D helps you to gain the competitive advantage of BIM to deliver more innovative project solutions. 

AutoCAD Civil 3D 2012 includes all of the functionality of AutoCAD Map 3D 2012, providing the tools to migrate designs across to GIS systems for asset management.
​*Auto Cad Civil 3D 2012*

​ 


وهذا الرابط مباشر ويدعم الاستكمال

http://trial.autodesk.com/47549/583/4758583/AutoCAD_Civil3D_2012_English_Win_32bit.exe

والكراك قريبا ، اما البرنامج شغال 30 يوم 

البرنامج هدية الى كل من سمع بجامعه بوليتكنك فلسطين ، تخصص هندسة المساحة والجيوماتكس


----------



## م.قيس (18 أبريل 2011)

مشكوورين يا اخوان على عدم الرد وهذا تحفيز لوضع مشاركات مميزة


----------



## mostafammy (18 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.قيس (18 أبريل 2011)

mostafammy قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا




حياك الله اخي المشاركة لم تحقق الى ردك فقط بالرغم من ان الرابط تم سحبه من كود صفحة الموقع وصدقني لايمكن لاحد سحب هذا اللينك الا بطرق الهكر :10:


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 أبريل 2011)

_*مجهود رائع ومتميز... فجزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك فى البحث عن الجديد ؟...
ونصيحة بسيطة لا عليك من شكر الناس ... فالخير كل الخير أن يجازيك ربك بما فعلت خيرا ...
*_


----------



## أبو حفص أمجد (18 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا يباشمهندس والله جهد رائع ربنا يثيبك عليه ويجزيك خير الجزاء


----------



## عزمي حماد (18 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك ويجزيك خيرا
​


----------



## م.قيس (18 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا لكم يا اخوان على الردود وحياكم الله*


----------



## motaz (18 أبريل 2011)

مشكور علي هذا المجهود وجزاك الله عنا به كل خير


----------



## م.قيس (19 أبريل 2011)

motaz قال:


> مشكور علي هذا المجهود وجزاك الله عنا به كل خير




حياك الله اخ معتز


----------



## أبو حفص أمجد (19 أبريل 2011)

لو سمحت يباشمهندس متى سترفع الكراك الخاص بالبرنامج وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.قيس (19 أبريل 2011)

اخي ابا حفص لسى البرنامج نزل يوم الجمعة ويتم تجهيز كراك له اما هو فعال 100 % لشهر حمله وما يخلص الشهر وبيكون الكراك جهز


----------



## علي الحياني (19 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mousaamen (19 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (19 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (19 أبريل 2011)

البرنامج بيشتغل عالويندوز العادى؟


----------



## محمد عسيل (19 أبريل 2011)

م.قيس قال:


> اخي ابا حفص لسى البرنامج نزل يوم الجمعة ويتم تجهيز كراك له اما هو فعال 100 % لشهر حمله وما يخلص الشهر وبيكون الكراك جهز


 

مشكور يا باشا 
الزميل امنمحتب الصغير منزل الكراك على الرابط التالى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t257844.html
بأمل التجربة والإفادة


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (20 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك عنا خير


----------



## م.قيس (20 أبريل 2011)

م / السيد الجبالى قال:


> البرنامج بيشتغل عالويندوز العادى؟




نعم اخي انا نزلتوا على الاكس بي وشغال زي الحلاوة

المهندس قيس


----------



## sosohoho (22 أبريل 2011)

السلا عليكم انا عندي مشكلة معة


----------



## sosohoho (22 أبريل 2011)

انا نزلت البرنامج ديمو بس انا بعمل علية فك الضغط المشكلة بيحصل ايرور


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (22 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sosohoho (22 أبريل 2011)

يا شباب انا عايز اعرف انتو عنكم نفس المشكلة crc faild x86 ارجو الرد


----------



## م.قيس (23 أبريل 2011)

اخي نزل 

netframe work 4 
ثم نزل البرنامج


----------



## محمد الصيرفى2010 (23 أبريل 2011)

مشكور يا هندسه الله ينور عليك


----------



## sosohoho (23 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك وعلى الاهتمام ..... بس كان عندي سوال ماهي فادة هذا البرنامج ............ وهل له فائدة بعد ما نزلت النسخة من civil 3d 2012 وشكرا لك


----------



## sosohoho (23 أبريل 2011)

ام احاو انزال البرنامج netframe work 4
ومن ثم النسخة التجريبية civil 3d 2012


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (24 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير ا
تم تحميل وتسطيب البرنامج بنجااااااااااااااااااح مع ويندوز 7 
وفي انتظار الكراك


----------



## مها محمد محمد (25 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
تم التحميل


----------



## sosohoho (25 أبريل 2011)

انا نزلتة للمرة الثانية ولم افلح..........................


----------



## sosohoho (25 أبريل 2011)

*الصورة الثانية*

الصورة الثانية


----------



## badr1960 (25 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*
ان امكن نسخة فرنسية​


----------



## civilengineer2001 (25 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر ليك يا هندسة


----------



## mohysahmed (25 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخي وجزاك الله خير بس حل مشكلة الرابط


----------



## mohamed ah (25 أبريل 2011)

واللة يا معلم قيس انت من اهل الهمة اللهم بارك لة ولاهلة وذوية واحبتة


----------



## عزت محروس (25 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وحقيقى مواضيعك مميزه جدا
*


----------



## م.قيس (25 أبريل 2011)

sosohoho قال:


> انا نزلتة للمرة الثانية ولم افلح..........................




اخي الكريم هناك احتمالين

حاول فك الملف اول شي بالونرار او انت يمكن لما نزلت البرنامج عن النت وقفت التحميل واستكملت اكتر من مرة لهذا السبب حاول تحميلو منا لنت مرة اخرى 

المهندس قيس


----------



## م.قيس (25 أبريل 2011)

badr1960 قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*
> ان امكن نسخة فرنسية​




تفضل اخي الكريم تكرم عينك 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t260430.html#post2161773

المهندس قيس


----------



## sosohoho (25 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك مرة اخرى وعلى الاهتمام .......... اكيد ...........والا شنو فائدت الدون لود منجر ...........شكلرا لك


----------



## ayman1980 (26 أبريل 2011)

هذا كراك لجميع منتجات autodesk 2012 :

Autodesk products key Generator for 2012 products
Productkey included.


001D1 - Autodesk AutoCAD 2012
057D1 - AutoCAD LT 2012 
128D1 - Autodesk 3ds Max 2012 
129D1 - AutoCAD Map 3D 2012 
185D1 - AutoCAD Architecture 2012 
206D1 - AutoCAD Mechanical 
225D1 - Electrical 
235D1 - AutoCAD MEP 
237D1 - Civil 3D 
240D1 - AutoCAD Revit Architecture 2012 
241D1 - AutoCAD Revit Architecture Suite 2012 
255D1 - AutoCAD Revit Structure 2012 
256D1 - AutoCAD Revit Structure Suite 2012 
257D1 - AutoCAD Revit MEP Suite 2012 
262D1 - Showcase 2012 
276D1 - Autodesk MapGuide 2012 
279D1 - Direct Connect for JT 2012 
294D1 - Inventor Tooling Suite 
295D1 - Autodesk Showcase Professional 2012 
297D1 - AutoCAD Revit MEP 2012 
340D1 - Raster Design 2012 
426D1 - AutoCAD Plant 3D 2012 
448D1 - Autocad P&ID 2012 
462D1 - AutoCAD Inventor Professional Suite 2012 
464D1 - Inventor R-SYS 
466D1 - Inventor SIMULATION 
467D1 - Autodesk Topobase Web 2012 
475D1 - Topobase Client 2012 
495D1 - Autodesk 3ds Max Design 2012 
504D1 - Navisworks Review 
506D1 - Navisworks Simulate 
507D1 - Navisworks Manage 
527D1 - Inventor Suite 2012 
532D1 - Direct Connect for CATIA 4 
544D1 - CIVIL 2012 
546D1 - ROCOT STRUCTURAL ANALYSIS 2012 
547D1 - AutoCAD Robot Structural Analysis Pro 2012 
569D1 - Autodesk Vault Manufacturing 
586D1 - Showcase Presenter 
589D1 - Autodesk Revit MEP-C 2012 
592D1 - AutoCAD Visual Suite XGD 
595D1 - AutoCAD Revit Architecture Visualization Suite 2012 
596D1 - AutoCAD Inventor LT 
597D1 - Navisworks Manufacturing Manage 2012 
598D1 - Navisworks Manufacturing Review 
599D1 - Navisworks Manufacturing Simulator 
710D1 - ALIAS AUTOMOTIVE 2012 
712D1 - ALIAS DESIGN 2012 
714D1 - Direct Connect for Catia 5 
719D1 - Direct Connect for NX 2012 
732D1 - Sketchbook Pro 2012 
736D1 - ALIAS SURFACE 2012​




Code:

http://rapidshare.com/files/45293928..._XF_Keygen.rar

Free File Hosting, Online Storage &amp File Upload with FileServe

Free File Hosting & Video Downloads, Free File Sharing, Online Friends Network - Ziddu

Download Autodesk_2012_XF_Keygen.rar for free on Filesonic.com

Autodesk_2012_XF_Keygen.rar - download now for free. File sharing. Software file sharing. Free file hosting. File upload. FileFactory.com

Deposit Files

Download Autodesk 2012 XF Keygen.rar for free on uploading.com

Hotfile.com: One click file hosting: Autodesk 2012 XF Keygen.rar

4shared.com - free file sharing and storage

Download Autodesk 2012 XF Keygen_1.rar, upload your files and earn money.

UploadBox :: Downloading Autodesk 2012 XF Keygen_1.rar​


----------



## ابو نديم (26 أبريل 2011)

اخي الكريم هذه كراكات للنسخة 2011 ولا تعمل على 2012 ، وانا شغال عالموضوع

المهندس قيس


----------



## روني اوسو (27 أبريل 2011)

مهندس قيس انت اكثر من عضو فعال انت عظيم


----------



## ayman1980 (27 أبريل 2011)

انا جربتو واشتغل 100%
بس اذا كان عندك وندوز7 -انسخ الكراك على سطح المكتب وعمل run as administretor


----------



## م.قيس (27 أبريل 2011)

اخي مشكور والله ما قصرت ولكن انا نزلت كراك وفعال وشرحتو وبدي قلك انو product key تاع ال 3d غلط يا اخي فكيف بدو المشاهد يفعل البرنامج بس عنجد مشكور

المهندس قيس


----------



## ayman1980 (27 أبريل 2011)

يا اخ قيس بقولك جربتو وزبط 100%
وهي الصورة بتثبت ذلك


----------



## plane2010 (27 أبريل 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً يا مهندس كل اللى أقدر أقولهولك أنت برنس


----------



## أبو حامزة (5 مايو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## محمدين علي (6 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور علي البرنامج


----------



## عاصم المساح (7 مايو 2011)

:75::75::75::75:


عزمي حماد قال:


> بارك الله فيك ويجزيك خيرا
> ​


----------



## لاسلكي (7 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سيدمحمدين (8 مايو 2011)

مشكور يا هندسه بس الرابط مش شغال


----------



## م.قيس (8 مايو 2011)

شغال مية مية يا عم

المهندس قيس


----------



## المساح10 (11 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبد الحميد شمعة (14 مايو 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا , ولو أني لم أجرب نسخة ال 64 حتى الأن فهل أحد من الأخوة جربها ؟ وليقل لنا النتيجة .


----------



## م.قيس (2 يونيو 2011)

النسخة من الموقع الاصلي يعني شغال


----------



## ROUDS (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وفى انتظار الكراك


----------



## م.قيس (2 يونيو 2011)

الكراك نزلتوا قبل شهر اخي الكريم ولكن في مشاركة ثانية ابحث عنها باسم " واخير الكراك القاتل "


----------



## mouhyk (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .. بعد اذنك ياريت لو لقيت الكراك كمان يبقى شكرا جدااا


----------



## amr awad (2 يونيو 2011)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## م.قيس (2 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههه اخي الرابط شغاااااااااااااااال لانو من الموقع الاصلي ورابط مباشر يا ابن الحلال

المهندس قيس


----------



## هشام محمد عبد الها (3 يونيو 2011)

اخوان في حد لديه نسخة فعالة لبرنامجanadelta tessera


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (15 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك
جارى التحميل
وتم تحميل الكراك
مشكوررررررررررر
ربنا يوفقك للخير 
ويجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.قيس (16 يونيو 2011)

thnx brother hani

eng.Qais


----------



## ضرغام المساح (16 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## م.قيس (17 يونيو 2011)

*thnx brother Dergham

eng.Qais*​


----------



## ضرغام المساح (17 يونيو 2011)

*واضافه ليك يااخي شرح البرنامج*

بصيغة pdf


----------



## حلمي كبـــير (17 يونيو 2011)

يعيطيك الف عافيــــه


----------



## هشام محمد عبد الها (17 يونيو 2011)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــور يا اخي العزيز


----------



## stormwater (19 يونيو 2011)

*لو سمحت اخي الكريم هل تفظلت علينا بالكراك لانه غير موجود في الموضوع . احتاج كراك 2012 - 64bit

وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## stormwater (19 يونيو 2011)

ayman1980 قال:


> انا جربتو واشتغل 100%
> بس اذا كان عندك وندوز7 -انسخ الكراك على سطح المكتب وعمل run as administretor



اخي الف شكر لك على الكراك .

قمت بتنزيل الكراك وعملت نفس الطريقة المكتوبه بالورقة . لكن واجهت مشكله بعد ماخلصت الاكتفيشن ونسخته ووضعته في المربعات التي يجب ان اعبي فيها الاكتفيشن كود . لكن لما بعمل next بقلي انه غلط . ياريت اخي لو في طريقة اخرى فعاله بكون شاكر لك او لو ممكن شرح بسيط سريع بصور الله يجزاك كل خير


----------



## م.قيس (19 يونيو 2011)

stormwater قال:


> اخي الف شكر لك على الكراك .
> 
> قمت بتنزيل الكراك وعملت نفس الطريقة المكتوبه بالورقة . لكن واجهت مشكله بعد ماخلصت الاكتفيشن ونسخته ووضعته في المربعات التي يجب ان اعبي فيها الاكتفيشن كود . لكن لما بعمل next بقلي انه غلط . ياريت اخي لو في طريقة اخرى فعاله بكون شاكر لك او لو ممكن شرح بسيط سريع بصور الله يجزاك كل خير




اقرا الشرح بعناية قصدي بالزبط متى تضغط على كلمة باتش في الكراك وعلى فكرة لما يقلك غلط حاول مرة اخرى بنفس الخطوات بيزبط

المهندس قيس


----------



## noor-noor (3 يوليو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## aboalkatab (3 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م / محمد شعيفان (12 يوليو 2011)

الشكر للمهندس قيس على الإهتمام


----------



## م / محمد شعيفان (16 يوليو 2011)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (18 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك , وياريت تتحفنا بكراك البرنامج


----------



## iyad2002 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

thaksssssssssssssssss


----------



## Last surveyor (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي و الرجاء اعادة تفعيل الرابط


----------



## لهون لهونى (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## بدر الحاج محمد (2 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يقويك وسدد خطاك


----------



## moaltj (2 نوفمبر 2011)

والله كفو يا قيس


----------



## المعتصم 1 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوريييييييييين


----------



## م. علي المليكي (2 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## مهند معيوف (3 ديسمبر 2011)

شكر ا


----------



## adel104 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور أخي و جعله الله في صحيفة حسناتك


----------



## مهندس صغنون (31 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر اخ قس


----------



## محمودباشا (16 فبراير 2012)

ayman1980 قال:


> هذا كراك لجميع منتجات autodesk 2012 :
> 
> Autodesk products key generator for 2012 products
> productkey included.
> ...


 

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## مهندس عبدالتواب (10 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وحرر الله ارض فلسطين وكل اراضي المسلمين المغتصبة


----------



## م.قيس (13 يناير 2013)

حياكم الله


----------



## سيدمحمدين (27 يناير 2013)

م.قيس قال:


> حياكم الله



الرجاء توفير **** لاتوكاد2013 ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سيدمحمدين (27 يناير 2013)

الرجاء توفير **** لاوتوكاد2013 ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohamed2025 (20 ديسمبر 2014)

merci


----------



## عيسى عقيلي (23 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم الرابط غير شغال من فضلك لو تكرمنت علينا نكون لك من الشكرين وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Hassan alkouz (16 فبراير 2015)

شكرا لكم


----------

